# Name spin-off...Do your kids' names "match"?



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

Not necessarily like "Julie" and "Julian" or "Simon" and "Garfunkel" but, when you chose your 2nd (or 3rd or 4th or so on) kid's names, did you consider your first child's name and how they fit together?


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, though we didn't set out to do it. Dd1 and dd2 had "matching" names without us thinking about it, then it seemed like dd3 should, too. We didn't "match" ds's name with theirs, but if we have any more boys, we'll give them the "n" ending, too. We also stick with Irish/Scottish/English origin.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah.... our first ds1's name means water... so our 2nd ds' name means fire. That way they can put themselves out


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Nope, not a fan of matchy names. We purposely made sure they didn't start with the same letter or rhyme.


----------



## gaudynight (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I really wanted River for a girl-baby this time around and couldn't have done it because it didn't 'match' with the other girl's more traditional names - we decided that Annabel, Juliet, Natalie, Margaret and River just sounded weird! Lucky he was a boy, so no regrets.

We like longer, traditional names with lots of nickname options, so they all match in that way. We didn't think too hard about meanings or anything.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Not even slightly unless you look at the fact that they both have a double letter (not the same one) somewhere in the middle.







Matching names are... uhm... not something I would do to my kids.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

We wanted names from the Hebrew Bible, but beause that is our heritage, not because we wanted them to match. I don't like the idea of matching names. The kid should be considered an individual. Just because you have a Louisa doesn't mean you can't have a Willow.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

They match in some respects, but they were not consciously chosen to sound good together or some such.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Sort of.

Franklin is a stronger name so we wanted his brother to have something strong as well...he will be Jonathan (when he gets here!)

We also gave them both unique middle names.
Franklin Gaudelio
Jonathan Boswell


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

None of my childrens names intentionally go together but I guess they are all older names and I think they sound nice together. Three of them have a C/K name, which was not intentional, and I did try to think of a C/K name for my other kids because of it. I almost named my second the reverse of my first (using my first son's middle name as my second son's first and vice versa) but that as just because I couldn't think of any more boys names that I liked.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Kinda, I wanted a 4 letter name for DS because DH, mine and DD's all have 4 letters. It's kinda funny we all have and N in our name.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, we only have one so far, but for our next I'm trying to go for the same... vibe? Nothing as matchy as alliteration, rhyming or whatever, but names of a similar heritage (ie ours: Anglo-Saxon/Irish/Scottish), and that just sound good together. I think it'd sound odd to have kids called, say, Tiffanee-Krystal and Gertrude... or James, John and Tyrone. You know?

F'rinstance, DD is Rowan. If this next babe is a boy I really like Robin, but I think Rowan and Robin sounds a bit funny together. Too similar. So that's out.

My parents did all Bible names for us, which is semi-noticeable because there are six of us and we're all girls. Funnily enough, the youngest is Abigail (Abby), and a lot of people don't know that's a Bible name. So we got a lot of comments about how my parents "broke the mold" or "ran out" with her.







She married King David, but I guess she's not as well-known as Sarah or Ruth!


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

Unfortunately, yes. They're twins and we had one girl name we liked and one boy we liked and no plans for more children so we used them. We figure they'll be together for 18 years and then on their own. Our daughter has ended up with a shortened version of her name which has helped.


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

My girls have sort of matchy names but not really intentional until this one i'm having now.
They are all 5 letter names that end in A. So our requirement for a girl name this time around was it had to have a unique letter and end in A (and sound good with the others).
So we will have Keira, Anika, Maria, Jorja. The boys don't match, but the requirement IF this baby was a boy is still starting with a unique letter and can't end in the same endings as the boys names. So we were going for NOT matchy for the boys. Our boys are Cayden and Traver.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, I think they do.

All four of our children have a three-syllable first name. The first two kids both have first names with seven letters. They all have "older" names as well.

None of their names start with the same letter or rhyme, however.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weezix* 
Our boys are Cayden and Traver.

To me, those kind of match. Where Traver and Billy wouldn't match. But, Cayden and Traver match.. or at least go together.

Does that make sense?

Our neighbors each got to pick a name for their girls. One likes very traditional names and she picked Nancy. Her wife picked Ryder for the other daughter. I had a stupid look on my face when they told me the second girl was named Ryder... (I LOVE that name) But, it just didn't match with Nancy. So.. out of pity for me, they explained that they couldn't agree on name types, so they each got one child to name.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My first (girl) starts with a K and is two sylables, second (boy) starts with a C and has two sylables. We didn't know what either was before they were here so it just worked out that those are the names for girl/boy that pregnancy. (ds would have started with a B and had one sylable had he been a girl). We knew ds2 would be a boy and just couldn't see naming him something out of the form once we had the first two (he was unplanned but oh so welcome). We had other considerations too though. Our first two have bright red hair and there isn't any on either side of the families going back at least three generations. So we just couldn't name him something very differrent and then what if he didn't have red hair? He has very strawberry blonde hair but his name is oh so him!


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

My girls are Everly and Maisie. I think they go together but aren't super matchy.


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

Our boys' names start with M and N. We are continually asked if this baby will have an "O" name. It doesn't really help that my niece's name starts with L!

My sister and I have matchy names: Courtney and Whitney. Not a huge fan!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I only think they go together because they are said often together, yk? But they all four have 2-syllables, and the 3 boys' names end in N. That's all I can come up with.

(Denae, Nathan, Jayden, and Lincoln)


----------



## jessica_s (Feb 22, 2007)

I had to post to this because my DS REALLY REALLY REALLY wants matching names with his brother. As in he wants the new baby to share his first and last name.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes, sort of. Both are farmer child kind of names. Easy to spell, easy to say and easy on the eyes when written on paper.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My kids names do match. We didn't plan it with the first two. We had always said that for a boy we liked the name Elijah and for a girl we liked Olivia. So we had the boy first and named him Elijah and then when we had a girl we went with Olivia. Afterwards we realized they are kind of matchy. They both start with a vowel, they both have an L as the second letter/sound, and they both end with the ah sound. So when we were pregnant with our third we kind of tried to stick with the theme and thus Eliana was born. Thankfully we are done having kids because I don't think we could come up with another name to match!


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, sort of... Both of my step-children are S names by complete coincidence....

As for my kids, when I got pregnant with my son, we loved the name Elijah (or Eli for short) and we knew he would have the same middle name as DH since it's tradition to use the same middle name for all the boys in his family (I hate it but the middle name really doesn't matter all that much to me so I gave in) so ultimately, they had the same initials. Fast forward to 3 years later and I find out I am pregnant with a girl... by pure coincidence the 2 names we like best are both E names. Eva and Eden. When we realized that we would have 3 E names we decided why not finish the cutesy stuff and give her the same initials as DH and DS (ERY) and it just so happens that her middle name is a name that DH and I loved but would never use as a first name because it could be shortened to a name we both despise. If we get pregnant again, I honestly don't know if it will be another ERY name though... it was more coincidence then it was planned so probably not.... but then I would worry he/she would feel left out.

ETA: And the Biblical thing was COMPLETELY a coincidence too... We are the furthest thing from religious, lol.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

They don't yet. I don't even know how well they go together.

Gray
Elsa

If we have one more girl and one more boy, I'd like Greta and Elijah - so it's be two Gr names and two E names. I really liked Greta, but I didn't want to have two Gr names in a row, that felt way too matchy. (And I must have a thing for Gr names because I also love Graham)


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

I wanted to avoid names that matched in the sense that they rhymed or began with the same letter or sounded similar or followed some sort of theme. (For instance, I didn't want #2 to have a plant name, since DD's is a tree.) I did kind of want them to go together in being the same type of name. DD's is uncommon but sort of classic sounding, and it seemed like it would be good to pick something for the second kid that was also uncommon but not weird. But in the end we decided we liked a very well known classic name better than any of the other possibilities we considered, and we didn't really care that much that it didn't exactly match the type of name we used for #1. (I don't think they sound totally weird together, though - not like Nancy and Ryder.)


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

Two of them are named after really amazing famous men who worked together and so they match in that regard. They all have more traditional, classical names so their names do seemed matched in that regard. They all have a nice ring to them.


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

Kind of. My kids have gender specific first names, and gender neutral nicknames. James is called Jamie, and Alexandra is called Alex.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

They don't match but I think they sound good together and go together. They are traditional, sorta old but not really. They sound right together.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I don't do matchy names, BUT I want them to flow together. I am not going to do a creative name with a traditional one. Mine have traditional names, they ended up all being 3 syllable names but not on purpose, and if there is ever another, I am not opposed to having a shorter name.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Both of my boys have first and middle names of the same ethnic origin. Their first names are two syllables and the middle names are three syllables, and both of their middle names start with E. None of it was intentional. We just liked the names and how they flowed with our surname.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

they are kinda matchy but it was purely coincidence. i picked dd's name and dh picked ds's name (both are family names)


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Not really. The only thing they have in common is they're very old names, antiques that haven't really been popular for about a century.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

They absolutely are matched on purpose, but not in a rhyme or first letter way. I wanted them to flow well. Girls are more than three syllable and end in the ee sound. Boys are two or more syllables and end in n. I even have future babes names picked. The kidlets love it too.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep, the kids all have the same number of syllables and start/end with a vowel.

(Ok so we wave the geek flag regularly around here







)


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

My boys all have Irish-y names: Seamus, Keegan, Devin. D came with his name so i'm glad it kinda fit. I sort of wanted to change it to Declan (a name i love) but decided not to. My daughter's name (which she also came with







) doesnt fit the pattern, and doesnt lend itself to shortening or nicknaming and is also my sister's name (which was super popular in 1950, not so much now!) but she doesnt want to change it. I might just change it to Maeve behind her back.







(kidding!) The first two boys have family names as middles, not sure what im giving D (but probably an irish name and not a family one, not sure) and i wanted to give L my middle name but she doesnt really want to, so she'll probably keep hers (which is a sort of "made up" name), which is fine.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I consider them to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Nope, not a fan of matchy names. We purposely made sure they didn't start with the same letter or rhyme.

They don't match in that way. They both have three syllables and are fairly traditional.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, but not intentionally. Their first names don't rhyme or start with the same letter or anything cutesy like that, but they are both traditional names that are congruent, for lack of a better word. They both have middle names that are ethnic origin that start with the same letter, but that is coincidence. DS has my father's name and DD has a name I've liked since I was a child. Since they are middle names, and they also each have a third middle name, I didn't really think about the same-letter thing.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, don't think yuo can get a closer match without them being the same:

Kaya, Kama and Kara believe it or not.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Not at all: Phoenix, Jeanita, Christopher, and Terran-Sage.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Not really. They both have the same number of syllables for first and middle. And they're both kind of unusual, but that's about as close as they get.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Dylan (girl) and Ava (girl). I've been told that they 'fit' together. Ava is super popular as is Dylan but mainly so for boys.

My husband is very concerned about making the new baby's name match. He says my name choice of Georgia doesn't fit and his (Zoe) does. Boy will be Daniel. Either way they'll all have 2 syllable first names.


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep, they all start with the same letter. It was really not intentional. And I often feel silly telling people their names. But the only names my husband and I agree on are "M" names. Whe I was pregnant with my oldest we had a relatively lengthy list of girl names and about 80% of them just happened to start with an M. So, my daughter became Molly.

Then when I was pregnant with my son, the only boy name we could agree on was Maximilian. Then when the third came along we really struggled. We never did come up with a boy name we liked, M name or otherwise, but we did come up with a list of girls' names, which all just happened to start with an M. So, we have a Magdalena, which was a name we had discussed long before having babies (not sure how that didn't end up on our listmthe first time around).

If we were to have am fourth, which we won't, but if we did, I can't think of any names I like that don't start with an M. Weird, I know.


----------



## jellybeanandkids (Jun 14, 2010)

Not really, although they do fit together. They are both "traditional" names.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

nope no matchy names here... unless you count basic heritage... but even then DD#3 throws that one out.... I suppose they are all european names, but thats as far as it goes.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
Our neighbors each got to pick a name for their girls. One likes very traditional names and she picked Nancy. Her wife picked Ryder for the other daughter. I had a stupid look on my face when they told me the second girl was named Ryder...

If there were a LIKE button on here, I would LIKE this comment! I love that they are SOOO very MISmatched that they come full circle and end up being a great pairing of names.

Our boys are Max and John-Siegfried, so they are matched in the sense that they both have Germanic origins and are mined from the classic/old-fashioned naming vein, but other than that...


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

I hated that my sister and I had matching names growing up. Rachel and Rebecca. I was named literally because it went with my sisters name.

I want/ wanted my children to have names with real and strong meanings.

We have 1 son H our two girl names go together sortof both have the "ah" sound in them so they flow and one is an H.

Our current boy names...they don't match outside of being traditional name with strong meanings









I like names that flow well but not necessarily match. like..um Julia and Sarah both have the vowel sounds on the end but don't match...I guess its a slant rhyme?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I didn't think about the other children's names when I named each of my kids, but they do all kind of match in some ways. DD1 and ds2 both have short names, starting with "E", and ds1 and dd2 both have five letter names, with a double consonant in the middle, vowel sound on the end, and a soft "E" as the first vowel. All four have the soft "E" sound, so sometimes I stumble over their names, and end up going "E...e...I mean Je...Ke....e..." and it sounds just ridiculous.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

All my kids have 2 syllables, except the last one which has 3. The boys' names all end with "n", and the girls end with "a", except the last.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

You mean like "Ima Hog" and "Youra Hog"? No. I've got a DS with a long traditional name, and a DD with a short name.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakotablue* 
I hated that my sister and I had matching names growing up. Rachel and Rebecca. I was named literally because it went with my sisters name.

Aww, so sorry.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

My names that I have picked for the boys have been more of Old English where as my only daughter has a very contemporary name. I did pick an older Scandinavian name for her originally, but then altered it thinking I could call her that by nickname but it never happened. So I wanted to name her Britta but then she ended up Brittany.

My dh picks very common plain names.


----------



## Zan&Zav (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup, mine match







Zander and Zavier, but i call them both by nicknames


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

But the only names my husband and I agree on are "M" names.
It's funny - most of the boy names I really like for this pregnancy are L names. Liam, Lachlan, Linden. Won't be noticeable unless I have three boys though, I guess.







I think it's common to like names that start with the same letter. I like L because it sounds gentle and soft, and I don't want a "tough" boy's name. Conversely, I think B names for girls sound strong - Brittany, Brigitta, Brenda and so on. (I don't particularly want a B name if the baby's a girl, but I do make that "B = strong" association, you know?) And I'd never choose an N-name because to me it looks unpleasantly spiky. And I like hard-C names but not soft-C names. Little things like that... they don't make that much sense, but if I had sixty children you'd probably be able to spot some pretty definite patterns, you know?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I wouldn't say match but they definitely flow and I considered how they all sounded together and how they all fit together. Even how everyones name would look on a Christmas card









Their names are Madeline Ophelia, Lilyka Mae, and Ava Alexandria. (Lilyka is all short vowels, the y sounds like short i..it is similar to Erica,Danica or Angelyka..the last is Lilykas baptismal name. Which also flow together but don't match. Magdalini, Angelyka and Ketavan)


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Our kids have A names, and so do I. I like it that way.

Amethyst
Asheby
Abbott


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

The was a family in my son's school who has four kids: three with unique names, and one very traditional. I can't remember the actual names, but something along the lines of Swingset, Fruit, Jacob, and Truck. Okay, they weren't that odd, but three definitely weren't in the top 100 name list, while one was in the top ten. I always wondered what they were thinking when choosing their kids' names.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
TOur neighbors each got to pick a name for their girls. One likes very traditional names and she picked Nancy. Her wife picked Ryder for the other daughter. I had a stupid look on my face when they told me the second girl was named Ryder... (I LOVE that name) But, it just didn't match with Nancy. So.. out of pity for me, they explained that they couldn't agree on name types, so they each got one child to name.

OMGosh! That is terrible.

I knew a mismatched name set of little girls, too. The first ******, the second, Emma. Little cuties, but every time I saw them at the park.. my mind was like "what the heck?"


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorta.

Both girls have 'flower' middle names - Rose & Lily. For DD1 DH got to pick the first name and I got to pick the middle. I chose Rose because I thought it went nicely with the traditional Eleanor, and was different enough that she could use it as an alternative name if she wanted. (Which she's already done - as soon as she was old enough to talk she told us her name was Rosie!!







)

For DD2 I got to pick first name and DH middle. I chose Saoirse, which is an Irish name (and not even terribly common there). But DH really wanted both girls to have 'flowery' middle names, hence the 'matchiness'.

So, their first names couldn't be more different. One, a very traditional English name, which is also terribly popular right now, and one an unusual Irish name. They don't even have similar sounds or anything. But if Saoirse decides to go by her middle name too then they'll be totally 'matchy-matchy', and I'll be rather annoyed!!


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

Well the boy hasn't been born yet, but if we name him what we think we might, their names will be 1 syllable first name 3 syllable middle name, Quinn Madeleine and Jack Everett, so they match that way. I didn't think I was into the single syllable names, but DH's is as well and he seems ok







.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

DH was ticked off slightly but agreed to my choice--chosen long before I met him--of Sophia rather than another "Z" for DD.

His brothers all have children who start with the same letter--as in one brother has all "R", another has a different letter, etc. He and *his* siblings don't all start same letter though...they *might* all be "e" or 'a' though I'll have to ask him again (they live overseas, I've never met any of them, and there's 7, so I haven't memorized this lol)

But our 2 boys are "Z" and I think DH *really* would like to give our gestating boy another "Z"....but I have vetoed two of his ideas because they are only one sound off from DS2's name.

DS1 and 2 have names that are 5 letters beginning with Z but they aren't *that* close in sound, so I could live with that, even though I was torked when I realized DS2's first and last name rhyme....I realized this when I was about 7 months pregnant, but at that point, we'd agreed on it and I knew it was going to be way too much work to try to agree on another.

2 years later, I am fine with his name, it seems to fit.


----------



## momtoTnT (Dec 15, 2004)

Sort of, but it was unintentional.

Both of my kids names start with T -- DD's name had been decided years before in the event we had a girl. We had a hard time finding a boys name - when we came up with one, we were not thinking at all about the future daughter that we didn't have and didn't know if we would ever have.

When I got pg with DD, and found out she was a girl, one of the first things we thought of was "great - now we're going to have a family of T's." -- I grew up in a family of "A's" and my parents/grandparents/aunts/uncles are ALWAYS getting us mixed up LOL. For us, picking another name for her was not an option.

It wasn't until after I had DD that I realized their middle initials were alphabetical (DS is TA and DD is TB....we've joked that if we were to have another, we have no choice but to give the child a middle name that starts with C).


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

I have Victor and Lucia. They don't match but I think they have the same kind of vibe. We are currently tying to come up with a name for #3. I want to stick with these type of names but nothing rhyming or similar sounding.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

kiddo's name is Molly. My current favorite names for a future child are Eleanore and Elliot. do those go together?

We all have J middle names though. Molly has my name and our next child will either have my husband's middle name or another family member's name or Jane which I ADORE but it doesn't go with our last name as a first name







I'm pretty sure Jane and Molly go together as far as simple classic names go.


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Yes, sort of, and completely accidently. I have 2 A names and 2 K names. Both the K names have R middle names. It was completely unintentional and if each of them had been born the opposite gender none of them would have matched at all.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

My first two kids have a "y" as the third letter of their names (Peyton and Royce). I never thought about it until pregnant with #3. So, when we were thinking how to spell her name, considering that, I thought about spelling the name with a y as the third letter, too. I didn't because I didn't like the way Jaycee, Jayci, Jaycey looked. I went with Jacey when it came time to fill out the birth certificate.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I think my kids' names sort of go together, and I woudn't have used anything too "out there" in relation to the other ones. They are Chase, Anna Kate, and Gavin. I think they're all relatively common & trendy. Anna is obviously an "old" name, but paired with Kate (we call her Anna Kate), it seems more modern, I think. Our next one will be Leah or Liam.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My kids names don't match, per se, but they're all old fashioned type names, names that have been around for a while... my son is Gary, my stepdaughter is Katherine (I count her, because Gary would have been a Katherine if he was a girl), and my baby due in January will be James (he would have been Lillian if he was a girl).

When I was younger, I had lists and lists of names for my furure children, all "matching", but not rhyming... Samantha and Alexander, Isabel and Michael, Emma and Molly, Ian and Guy, etc. They had to have the same amount of "weight" to them (Peter and Joshua would not have gone, however, Peter and Benjamin would have been fine) and if they were names that had nicknames, the nicknames had to have the same amount of oomph to them as well, and a long name with a nickname with a short, no nickname name, would have been unacceptable (Sean and Abigail would have made me cringe). I was a strange teenager, put way too much thought into my future children... lol


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

I think that Logan and Graysen sound good together, but aren't necessarily matching names.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

No, not at all. We picked the name that suited each kid after she/he was born. They both have a non-obvious Irish name tucked into their full name, but they don't match.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

My daughter's name has four letters, and I recently realized that my current favorite girl and boy name both have four letters as well. So if we used those and had another, I wonder if I'd feel weird using a name that didn't have four letters. Just, to have all but one follow a theme seems like something I wouldn't want, you know?

My two sisters and I all have names that start with A, for the same reason. Mom liked the first two independently, and when number three came along felt like she didn't want to make that one the odd one out. It helped narrow it down, too.


----------



## mbm (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

DH was ticked off slightly but agreed to my choice--chosen long before I met him--of Sophia rather than another "Z" for DD.
The little Sophia I know goes by Zosia.

I only have one daughter, and have no preconceptions about what I'll name any future kids. But it is fun to read everyone's names!


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

I only have one child at the moment but there's a strong possibility of my childrens' names not matching and that bugs me. My DD's name is more modern (Piper) and ALL of my other favorite names are older, more classic names.


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

DD's name is Dani...so I feel like I can't give another girl a really girly name. Right now I kinda like Charlie or Thea for another girl...and Tobias (Tobi) for a boy.


----------



## Ydolem (Jan 17, 2009)

Not at all. Besides, if the names were similiar like if they started with the same letter, I would call out the wrong name everytime they were in trouble! hahaha "Lucy, Laura, I mean Lidsay. Pick up your room!!!" heehee


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Not at all.

DH and his two brothers have names that rhyme. It's really REALLY silly when you're all adults.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

Not at all. Besides, if the names were similiar like if they started with the same letter, I would call out the wrong name everytime they were in trouble! hahaha "Lucy, Laura, I mean Lidsay. Pick up your room!!!" heehee
Sigh. I do that anyway. The sad part is, I have ONE child. ONE. (Well, OK, two, but one's the size of a bean and hasn't been named yet.) I often call DD by the name of my littlest sister, who was the baby growing up. She's twelve now.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
) I often call DD by the name of my littlest sister, who was the baby growing up. She's twelve now.









I do that too, especially when we have all been together for a family event. DD and my youngest sister have names that don't rhyme but are very similar. Since they don't start with the same letter, I didn't really notice until after we named DD. It's kind of funny to mix them up, since my sister in now in her 40's, but some part of me still thinks of her as the baby of the family







.

My younger brother and DS both have names of Scottish clans. It was completely unintentional (DS has a name from his father's family tree), but now I'm wondering how much unconscious influence my siblings' names had on naming my kids.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

I only have one, but I have several branches of my family with kids with matchy names. One cousin's name begins with K as does her husband, and all of their children have K names... I think the middle initial is the same, too.

One of my aunts named all of their children A names. The funny thing is that the two older kids both ended up marrying people with A names (although one of them got divorced and is now dating a P)

And another cousin has 2 young children (2 and under) with a third on the way. His oldest is Peyton, the middle boy is Jaydon, and the one on the way is Haydon. Not my preference to go that matchy matchy... but I guess they also aren't my kids.

I would personally get kids names mixed up if they matched like that. I do it with my kindergarteners all the time if they have the same first letter or sound. Up until recently this year, I had a Jacob and a Blake (Jacob transferred)... I was constantly calling them all variations of Jake, Blake, and I even called both of them Blakob a few times


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

No, I didn't think about it and no they don't really match. Their middle names do, but not their first names.


----------



## Lucy&Jude'sMama (Jun 4, 2010)

delete


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
I would personally get kids names mixed up if they matched like that. I do it with my kindergarteners all the time if they have the same first letter or sound. Up until recently this year, I had a Jacob and a Blake (Jacob transferred)... I was constantly calling them all variations of Jake, Blake, and I even called both of them Blakob a few times









My Mom had four kids, the first three were all two years apart. Me, my sister, and one of my brothers spend much of our childhoods being called "Kristevenifer... you know who you are..."







I do something similar with my preschool classs- once in a while, I draw a blank, and it ends up something like, "Mikey, Joey, Bradley... what's your name again?"


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I guess they do match in that they are both more traditional last names rather than first names. They only match because those are the style of names I like for boys. I would never do all "J" names or anything like that, definitely not my thing.


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

Both girls have classical names that are some what "ethnic". Both have middle names that begin with the same letter of the alphabet.


----------



## Noah's mommy (Sep 13, 2004)

I like names that go together in the sense that they are the same style, not necessarily rhyming or start with the same letter.

My kids are Noah, Sophie, and Stella. Soph and Stella both start with s, but that wasn't a consideration when we picked them. We just like older names without nicknames and these two were our favorites!


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kblackstone444* 
once in a while, I draw a blank, and it ends up something like, "Mikey, Joey, Bradley... what's your name again?"









I do this, too occasionally. I think all teachers do. When I was working on my degree, I was a TA at a preschool and the teacher I worked with kept a stamp next to her and any time she messed up a child's name, she'd give them a stamp on their hand.

I usually tease myself when I do it... "silly Mrs. ****... you got Blake's name wrong... you know he's not Blakob." I do it with a goofy tone of voice and the kids get a kick out of it.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

My first two do, and I didn't plan it. We got baby girl home and was like, " oh...well, that's kinda funny". My ds is Parker, and my dd1 is Carlee. Park-Car. And it's also rhymy with the -ar sound. Dd2's name totally doesn't go with their names though....Genevieve. Parker, Carlee, and Genevieve. But whatever. Doesn't matter. They are only all 3 going to be "together" for another 10 years anyways.....lol


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sort of. They are all on the same popularity lists. The ones I named are Grayson and Gavin. I also had liked the name Riley, which is also a boy. I can picture them all as knights of the Round Table. Sir Riley, Sir Grayson, Sir Gavin. But, my dh picked the youngest child's name and named him Ryan. I am not happy there. It is so contemporary and common. I had named like Finley, Callum, and Liam on my list, oh, and Rowan. That was my list.

My daughter's name is complicated. I was going to name her Britta but got made fun of so much for it that I tried to name her Brittany with the intent to call her Britta. I also loved the name Brynn. But no one ever called her Britta. So her name is quite a popular common type name. If I did it over again, I would probably just have named her Brynn or something. I would not name her Brittany if I did it over again I doubt.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the posts about the combo names kids get called.

I will admit that my children usually get called gray gav rye, briii...uhhh...you...you know who you are!

LOL


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

My kids names all end in an 'ee' sound. It wasn't planned - that's just the way it ended up


----------



## Hatteras Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

My dd1's name is Elizabeth Anne. I felt a more traditional name would be best to go with her name when dd2 was born. Her name is Kathryn Rose. I was planning to name her Katherine Rose so they'd both have the same number of letters in their names, but Kathryn is a family spelling so we went with that instead.


----------



## thatgirliknew (Dec 1, 2009)

My son's name is Alastair. It means "defender of men". We were going to have another baby but lost it and we had pick out Aidan or Kylie, so we decided in their memory not to use those names again. And then my daughter's name is Kira and it means "Ruler of the people".

So apparently, we have a thing for STRONG names and names that start with A or K


----------



## EmilyVorpe (Apr 26, 2007)

2 Bs, 2 Js.
Middle names.... we have 2 As, 2 Ms, and 2 Js (thats including parents) But the middle names werent on purpose.
We plan our next 2 to have a different beginning letter, but same to each other.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
I do this, too occasionally. I think all teachers do. When I was working on my degree, I was a TA at a preschool and the teacher I worked with kept a stamp next to her and any time she messed up a child's name, she'd give them a stamp on their hand.

lol If I did that, the kids would go home every day stamped from head to toe!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

My kids' namesdon't match except that they both end in A.


----------



## SnowSparrow (Sep 1, 2010)

Nope







We have 3 kinda "out there" names, and 3 pretty average names that aren't wildly popular nor unheard of in our parts. We're still deciding on our "tiebreaker."
Somehow, they all gel together.


----------

